# A simple fix for the screw gone too deep



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure this is the correct place for this but: Recently building a jig, the counter sink on one screw went deep and the screw protruded just barely out the other side. Well it’s just a jig and it is on the bottom side so what the big deal!! After sliding it across my work top, the big deal was the scratch. This could have been a finished surface and now there is a problem!! The solutions were use a shorter screw, trip to box store, after looking around the shop for a shorter screw, next re-fabricate the part, too much hassle, cut the screw off, get out the bolt cutters, and many others. I would like to show one that hit me as I was sitting there. You know the sanding pads we all use that have the holes perforated but not removed? Well in this case the counter sunk hole was 3/8 and so is the little piece of pad. I removed the screw shoved a couple of these into the hole reran the screw and no more protruding screw. This is not a fix for all situations but can be one more tool in our “fix it” bag.

Pic 1 screw protruding
Pic 2&3 the fix
Pic 4&5 it took more than one
Pic6 no more screw, just finish


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Nice fix
Here's just one more quick fix, just cut it off after the screw has done it's job 
Put a tooth pick in the hole and this time stop, the tooth pick will lift up under the head and fill the hole under the head of the screw.

Klein D2000-9NE Blue 2000 9" High-Leverage Side-Cutting Pliers - Heavy

===


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looks Good. I have done that also. Mine was a fix for someone else. Nice, Jerry:


----------

